# Dora and the Lost City of Gold (2019)



## AsPika2219 (Mar 24, 2019)

Get ready for the adventure of Dora The Explorer into Lost City of Gold!

Trailer!



Release date:-  https://www.imdb.com/title/tt7547410/releaseinfo?ref_=tt_dt_dt

I will waiting for this!


----------



## Anfroid (Mar 24, 2019)

Didn't watch the clip, Is it a collegehumor sketch?


----------

